# 2 Hook Panfish rig setup



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell what knot is ideal for attaching the hook lines to the mainline? Also how much line do you use from the hook to the mainline?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I always attatch my hooks/jigs with loopknots. For most situations, the loops are about 2". If I need the bait closer to the bottom, I tie it closer.

Many things will work, but it has worked well for the way I fish.

Harry


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Besides the old wire "T" or "L" 2-hook spreaders, there's a nylon connector by Bear Paw we used for years.
You can put a couple on and they won't slide...

It can also handle that occasional bigger fish without breaking any mainline knots if you've tied a good snell or use factory tied snells...
Most shops still carry them.

"BEAR PAW LINE-LEADER CONNECTORS








NO KNOTS in your fishing line at the leader 
Easy on, easy off 
Hook and leader are kept away from line - avoids tangling. 
Adjustable - fishermen can reposition leader on line in seconds - avoids line-cutting 
Ends line weakening and fracturing due to knot strain 
Ideal for winter fishing when cold hands make knot tying difficult 
A Snap to Use... fishing line is looped through sleeve, attached to lock slot. Leader is looped over connector. 
Line leader connector is pressed together for a secure connection without knotting."


----------

